# Best Nikon DF Review! By Fstoppers.



## pdirestajr (Jan 24, 2014)

If you want a good laugh.
Fstoppers Nikon DF Digital Camera Hipster Review


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 24, 2014)

Fake aperture ring? It think that says it all...


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 24, 2014)

Absolutely fantastic video. I give it an 11 out of 10, and bookmarked the website.


----------



## danski0224 (Jan 25, 2014)

Around the world turning left 

Nut room


----------



## m (Jan 25, 2014)

made my day, thanks for sharing


----------



## Marauder (Jan 25, 2014)

That's hilarious!!! ;D


----------



## dtaylor (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fake aperture ring? It think that says it all...



When is Canon going to do something innovative like retro fake aperture rings? ;D


----------



## sanj (Jan 25, 2014)

Hahahha


----------



## R1-7D (Jan 25, 2014)

Soo good!

The trendy hipster clothing; the moped with its constant signal on; the vegan meal; and the interviews! Oh man, can't stop laughing


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 25, 2014)

Fake aperture ring WTF.....

At least now I know I have been dressing all wrong, when I return to the real world, this will be my "go to" video or is that "Vine", to know how to dress and be taken seriously as a photographer....

Bugger the equipment, it's about the clothes and being hip.....


----------



## PhilippP74 (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks so much for posting this!


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 25, 2014)

It was quite funny!

But I have to say, I'm surprised that so many people ACTUALLY liked it. It's probably true that a cheaper, D3300-like version would find a good market.


----------



## Roo (Jan 25, 2014)

LOL. The word that comes to mind for the Df is pretentious!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## caMARYnon (Jan 25, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> If you want a good laugh.


Indeed, thank you for sharing,


----------



## Roo (Jan 25, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> It was quite funny!
> 
> But I have to say, I'm surprised that so many people ACTUALLY liked it. It's probably true that a cheaper, D3300-like version would find a good market.



And therein lies the problem for the Df. How many of those that were questioned knew anything about photography? It was all about the look. Even If a few were to dip their toe in the water, it's unlikely they would outlay so much on their first dslr. Would and experienced photog put up with its dumb funtionality (Df)? Having controls showing one value on the analogue dial but a different value on the digital is just stupid. I looked at one the other day and just thought 'what's the point?'. Once you get past the looks it just doesn't make sense.

However, I agree with you that a cheaper entry level version with smarter functionality would find a good market.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> But I have to say, I'm surprised that so many people ACTUALLY liked it.



Could be editing. Interview 100 people, 90 don't like it, the other 10 make it into the final cut.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > But I have to say, I'm surprised that so many people ACTUALLY liked it.
> ...



There would be no point in doing so in a review meant to ridicule the camera 

I still think that Nikon didn't have a bad idea with a retro-looking camera, they just aimed at the wrong market segment.


----------



## tolusina (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Fake aperture ring? It think that says it all...





dtaylor said:


> When is Canon going to do something innovative like retro fake aperture rings? ;D





Heavyweight67 said:


> Fake aperture ring WTF........


Yup, a fake aperture ring sure is offensive, clearly just a styling cue for fake hipsters.

BUT!!
I cannot find any such thing.
I've looked around nikonusa.com , found nothing. Also looked at dpreview.com's review and B&H Photo's review, found more nothing.

In the Df manual, I found this......







---

On nikonusa.com I found this.......





---
I don't know anything about this f-stoppers guy, the video above is the first anything I've seen from him.
From the above video, I do allow him no credibility whatsoever.
At least Kai doesn't resort to outright lies when reviewing a product he dislikes.
---
Can anyone find a real photo or video of this alleged, fake aperture ring?
If not, I'm calling "Internet Myth" and f-stoppers guy a liar.

---
Neuro, dtaylor, Heavyweight67, no offense intended to you guys, I was suckered in by the video above, same as you.


.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> There would be no point in doing so in a review meant to ridicule the camera



"I like that one because it looks cool and shiny." Yeah, that sounds real flattering. :



Albi86 said:


> I still think that Nikon didn't have a bad idea with a retro-looking camera, they just aimed at the wrong market segment.



I agree. It needs to cost $600-700, and have built-in Facebook connectivity and an Instagram filter, it'd be a hit.


----------



## Albi86 (Jan 25, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Albi86 said:
> 
> 
> > There would be no point in doing so in a review meant to ridicule the camera
> ...



Exactly my point...? ???

The whole point of the review is that the Df doesn't appeal people who like cameras but people who are after cool and fashionable things.

Sorry if I'm missing some hidden meaning of this : smilie, but it does look sarcastic.

My other comment remarked the fact that pros and enthusiasts don't spend 2800€ on a fashion accessory, and random people looking for a cool camera don't usually have that budget to invest in a camera. If it was much cheaper, like an entry level DSLR, then it would be more in line with the needs/desires of the target market segment.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 25, 2014)

The point is that Nikon marketed a camera for "Pure Photography," and it appeals to people who know nothing about photography but like shiny stuff, whereas actual photographers seem to find it laughable, or at best visually appealing but an ergonomic disaster. 

I can see a team of Nikon marketing execs sitting in a board room a couple of years ago plotting the Df, rubbing their hands together as they discuss the untapped market for a retro-styled D600, how Canon hasn't even thought of it, and how successful it will be. I wonder if that team has changed their dark suits and laptops for white jumpsuits and mops?


----------



## Click (Jan 25, 2014)

Very funny, a pleasure to watch.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## m (Jan 25, 2014)

tolusina said:


> BUT!!
> I cannot find any such thing.



"Type G and E lenses are not quipped with an aperture ring."


----------



## tolusina (Jan 25, 2014)

m said:


> tolusina said:
> 
> 
> > BUT!!
> ...


Right.
So, where's the fake aperture ring claimed by f-stoppers dude?
I posted a pic above of a G lens, there's no aperture ring, real or fake.



.


----------



## GuyF (Jan 25, 2014)

Let's just see how long the retro-look lasts before quietly sliding off the current Nikon model inventory. Bonus points to the girl in the video at 11mins who wondered why he wasn't testing the Df by taking shots with it.

Anyone got a "Die hipster, die." t-shirt?

Disclaimer: That last comment is German for "The hipster, the". Cough cough, that should placate the lawyers...


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 25, 2014)

tolusina said:


> m said:
> 
> 
> > tolusina said:
> ...



I think the "fake aperture" ring comment comes from the lens having the styling of an Ai-s lens with that silver band. But on this lens, it is just all styling!

It's crazy, if they kitted this camera with a metal 50mm Ai-s lens (I think they actually still make some), and some type of split screen (or at least peaking!) people would have gone nuts over this camera. In a good way!

That would have been "pure photography".


----------



## pdirestajr (Jan 25, 2014)

Also, guys, this "review" is obviously a parody and is supposed to be absurd.


----------



## ewg963 (Jan 25, 2014)

That video made my day


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 25, 2014)

pdirestajr said:


> Also, guys, this "review" is obviously a parody and is supposed to be absurd.



The best jokes wouldn't be funny if they didn't have a hint of truth to them.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 25, 2014)

Albi86 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > Albi86 said:
> ...


 
I agree, a good idea gone bad.
Retro looking is OK, but its grossly overpriced for one with so many crippled features. I'm surprised they put a rear LCD on it. I am thinking that the D4 was selling so poorly that it was a attempt to use up some of their overstock of sensors, they probably had to order a lot of them originally.

When that didn't work, they stuck a D4s on the D4, hoping that would fool buyers into going for it. Nikon's options are pretty limited, they are bleeding money and probably can't justify the investment to release a all new pro body, so they use gimmicks to boost sales.


----------



## ishdakuteb (Jan 25, 2014)

this guy is so funny... i kinda like his look though


----------



## sagittariansrock (Jan 25, 2014)

I think the idea was good, the execution was rather poor. I agree, there is certainly a demand for retro-styled and simple-to-use cameras, even all-manual control. But this is a Frankenstein where Nikon seems to decide half-way to keep all the electronic controls anyway.
They could have taken a gamble and included only rotary controls for shutter speed, ISO, and a couple other things and made it lighter. They didn't have to look far- they could have made a cheaper, SLR version of the Leica and built it really, really well.
But they didn't. They tried to cover all bases. And I don't call that revolutionary. Just my opinion...


----------



## Eldar (Jan 25, 2014)

Most readers of CR have a functional and performance oriented view on photography. I think that explains the more or less unison reaction to this camera. 

What this rather funny review shows is how the non-photography community reacts to the product. They like the look, it is different, it stands out etc. etc. they are not concerned with the impractical layout and disorganized buttons and dials. They would have it on "green" and leave it there, but look cool with an expensive and fairly high performance camera. 

The price is somewhere between a Tag Heuer and a Rolex ... or an Armani suit with proper shoes ... :


----------



## 9VIII (Jan 26, 2014)

I think it might be worth re-iterating, lest we end up in a future with no dials on our cameras, I actually love the premise of what they did with the Df. Adding more manual controls is really attractive to me, it's the main reason I keep tabs on Fuji.
The killer blow was the price. The Df at the same price as the D610 is an amazing piece of equipment. As a special edition camera for style junkies it's a joke.


----------



## dolina (Jan 26, 2014)

If Canon came out with an equivalent to the Df based on the 5D3 or 1DX then I'd definitely be picking one up.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 26, 2014)

There is clearly a demand a retro designed camera. Some people like there photography gear to look like stylish old school cameras. But they want many of the modern conveniences of a modern camera. I admittedly am one of them. I enjoy the act of taking photos. The feel of the camera as I manual focus and compose the image. As I see it the modern Canon cameras feel and look like soulless tools. They work with clinical precision. To me modern cameras like the D600 have all the ergonomics of a brick rapped in tin foil. And a button layout of a schizophrenic. 

I like buttons, nobs, control dials and levers. I freakin hate touch screens on my camera. I am all for manual control. It sounds like I am in the DF target audience.

The problem with the DF is not one of concept. It is definitely one of execution. For the DF Nikon did not have constraint in mind. It is in you face with the rotary dials. Over the top with price. It also looks like you would spend more times playing with the dial then taking pictures. It looks like a complete mix of all the worst parts of digital and manual cameras combined. 

In the most part what would work best is a new digital take on a classic design. Not a old school take on modern camera. By replace every modern feature with a manual control dial they created a fashion accessory instead of a camera. There is something to be said for ease of use and access to controls. But this thing like all of the newer Nikon's I have looked at is a fidgety camera. I am one to spend too much time fidgeting so I try to stay away form fidgety cameras.

I find more appeal in the OMD,Sony A7 Fuji cameras. I think Sony A7 would look sweet if they made a silver and black version. 

I would likely buy a modern version of the Canon AE1 style camera. (It would need to have a updated shutter) But if Canon made a camera in this segment I wish they would make the effort to keep some of their modern elements and integrate them into a classic design. 

But I think what I really do not like about the DF is that:

It is a Nikon
It has insane nob layout
It lacks clean sensible layout of manual controls
It has a insane price
it is a Nikon I am allergic to Nikon


----------



## weixing (Jan 27, 2014)

Hi,
If Canon coming out a retro DSLR, hope they don't just only go for the look.

Anyway, I thought the Powershot G15/G16 already have the retro camera looks and are very usable ergonomics... may be Canon should just use the PowerShot G15/G16 design and make a interchangeable lens version... may be on the next EOS M.

Have a nice day.


----------



## SPL (Jan 27, 2014)

I agree. It needs to cost $600-700, and have built-in Facebook connectivity and an Instagram filter, it'd be a hit.
[/quote]

+1
I'm laughing, laughing a lot,...just spilled drink.....


----------



## dolina (Jan 27, 2014)

SPL said:


> I agree. It needs to cost $600-700, and have built-in Facebook connectivity and an Instagram filter, it'd be a hit.



+1
I'm laughing, laughing a lot,...just spilled drink.....
[/quote]
To be honest I bought an Eye-Fi WiFi card so I can upload files to Facebook.


----------



## Heavyweight67 (Jan 30, 2014)

The perfect accessory.....

http://holdfastgear.com/?products/roamographer.html


----------



## moreorless (Feb 4, 2014)

I think this really sums up the reason why the Df got as much hate as it did, it fell into a sweet spot where several groups of insecure people were likely to take a pop at it...

1.Mirrorless users - Up until now digital camera's sold on looks and reduction in size have been almost entirely mirrorless, a DSLR looking to do the same will obviously draw the ire of insecure users. Strange how the likes of F-stoppers didn't seem to care much about hipsters buying camera's for looking before the Df.

2.DSLR users - Insecure users on the DSLR side of the debate have long argued their preference for the handling modern DSLR's give, large grips and an interface via control wheels with shift buttons and a top plate LCD.

3.Canon users - Any Nikon release will get some criticism from insecure Canon users, the same being true of any Canon release from insecure Nikon users. That the camera in question is very different from any existing Canon product makes this more extreme.

A few comments I'd make on the review would be that I'd disagree that the Df offers no size saving compared to the D600. Its more of less the same in terms of height and width but depth wise your talking a significantly smaller profile, without the large grip your potentially talking space for an extra lens in a kit bag while traveling. Being a DSLR as well its actually a camera I'd consider taking traveling without needing to worry about constant battery changes/charging.

In terms of controls obviously the dials wouldn't be to everyone's taste but personally I think Nikon took the correct route in making them possible to override. If you want to stick to using the shutter speed dial that's perfectly possible, as is shooting only in shutter priority or full manual or using a pre G lens for aperture control. Indeed my main criticism of the Df is that it doesn't seem like you get do this with ISO. The X-T1 not offering the ability to at least shift shutter speed via a front control wheel to me makes it far less effective at doing double duty as a more action focused camera. Equally you can't get any kind of meter readout on the X-T1 from above because it lacks an LCD.

Talking of the X-t1 I think the Df makes a lot more sense in marketing terms when viewed in relation to it. Unlike the rest of the mirrorless market that has IMHO focused mostly on upgrading compact users or DSLR users shifting there entire system across to a smaller alternative I think Fuji has really targeted the second camera market, that is DSLR users buying a smaller retro style body to use along side it. The Df is IMHO Nikon's attempt to get in on some of these second camera business, it doesn't offer as much size saving but is still clearly smaller than something like a D800/D700 or a D3/D4. The massive advantage it does offer though is not having to invest in a second system of lenses, you look at the cost of say the X-T1 with the 23mm 1.4 and 56mm 1.2 and your talking several hundred dollars more than the Df which you can use your existing F-mount lenses on. 

You can add another group to hate the Df there as well, Nikon users who've already bought into the Fuji system.


----------

